# 595 Integrated Seatpost question



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

Have any of you had an issue with the saddle not being totally straight on the ISP? When I look at my saddle (Arione) it looks slightly skewed to the left. Could I have made a mistake when mounting it?

Thanks


----------



## bari (Jan 31, 2007)

I have the San Marco- Rever saddle on my 595 and havent noticed any problem-did you use the jig that was with the ISP when cutting it?


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

oneslowmofo said:


> Have any of you had an issue with the saddle not being totally straight on the ISP? When I look at my saddle (Arione) it looks slightly skewed to the left. Could I have made a mistake when mounting it?
> 
> Thanks


My guess would be that there's some asymmetry in the saddle. Or maybe your chakras are slightly off kilter.


----------



## Leeroy996 (Jun 1, 2004)

*ISP skew*

I have noticed my saddle does twist in one direction. I'm not concerened becasue thats the way my body is forcing the seat to twist. I actually find the conection less rigid than a traditional saddle seatpost setup ie able to twist while pedalling. I think these two factors are reason people find it comfortable.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

You're right, it's probably the huevos. :thumbsup: 

On a serious note - the shop cut the post so I'm confident it was done right. I'll work on it tonight.


----------



## reedy (Apr 9, 2006)

I have a look 595 with the seat pointing left as well. If you line up the middle of the saddle ----looking from behind, it is about a inch out of line with lining it up with stem. And I notice it too. The post has never been cut.


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

yes, I have the same problem as yours , see the picture


----------



## reedy (Apr 9, 2006)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm. Looks the same as mine. I will post a picture.


----------



## Drummond (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi all, I contacted Nico, Look's forum administrator about this problem about 2 months ago and he said that it needs to be returned to your LBS and possibly to Look for a check over.
I have the 595 team and have the same problem, I have made 110% sure that the top face of the seatpost is level after cutting by using a steel level with emery and I have tried three separate saddles and another users epost, it is definetely the frame that is squint by about 0.5 degrees.
I would take it back, the frames all have 5 year warranties, and a squint 2K+ frame is no good, it will also niggle your mind when you have off days and your team mates will always tease you about it. 
I got in touch with my LBS yesterday and he is contacting Look directly to see what I should do.
I'll keep you posted when I hear back.


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

Drummond said:


> Hi all, I contacted Nico, Look's forum administrator about this problem about 2 months ago and he said that it needs to be returned to your LBS and possibly to Look for a check over.
> I have the 595 team and have the same problem, I have made 110% sure that the top face of the seatpost is level after cutting by using a steel level with emery and I have tried three separate saddles and another users epost, it is definetely the frame that is squint by about 0.5 degrees.
> I would take it back, the frames all have 5 year warranties, and a squint 2K+ frame is no good, it will also niggle your mind when you have off days and your team mates will always tease you about it.
> I got in touch with my LBS yesterday and he is contacting Look directly to see what I should do.
> I'll keep you posted when I hear back.


seems like this is a common problem with the 595 frame :nonod: please pose update with the issue. so we will know what to do next. thanks


----------



## Drummond (Sep 4, 2007)

Will do, 

looks like Look have a misaligned frame jig or one of their moulds for the carbon lugs is not true. Or perhaps a hand finishing error, either way we can only speculate, but one thing is definite, there are too many of us with the same problem for it to be dismissed as acceptable.


----------



## reedy (Apr 9, 2006)

Yes. It does seem far too common . They need to address it.


----------



## Leeroy996 (Jun 1, 2004)

*Saddle Twist*

mine also points to the left. 

Is there anyone who's points to the right?


----------



## reedy (Apr 9, 2006)

I think they all point to the left from what I have been told. It has to be something to do with jig or set -up.


----------



## Drummond (Sep 4, 2007)

Well just heard back from my LBS who contacted Look about the squint seatpost issue, they have asked for the frame to be sent back to France. It will be interesting to see what all our frame numbers are and if they are from a similar batch and therefore the problem is perhaps then jig or operator related.
I'm just glad it's winter here now as I can imagine this will be a long process, oh well time to dust the hack off.
Good luck with all your seat issues and I strongly recommend you seek the advice of your LBS to, otherwise you may want to invest in some new shorts where your saddle is just about to wear a hole through.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I missed this thread for so long. I was at Interbike last week and had very little time/Internet access, so today was the first time I saw it. So far in the U.S. we've only had one frame returned for this issue, so I was surprised to see there were four of you with the same problem. To those of you in the U.S., please give our warranty department a call and we'll get you sorted out as quickly as possible: (866) 430-LOOK (5665). Dial the "Customer Service" extension. To those of you in other countries, please contact your local distributor for warranty service: Distributor Locator

Regards,
*[email protected]*

***EDIT*** oneslowmofo brought up a good point in an email he sent me earlier. The issue with the saddle alignment could either be a problem with the E-Post, or a problem with the frame. For those of you with Look dealers nearby, please ask them to drop a new E-Post in your frame and see if that solves the problem. If so, we'll just send you new posts and you won't have to be off your bikes for the time it takes to complete the warranty claim.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Great service*

I received an e-mail from Chas this afternoon and they're going to warranty the frame. Unfortunate that it needs to be done but you can't ask for anything more than for a company to stand behind their product and to act as quickly as Look USA. So kudos to them. This is why I bought a Look over the many other premium brands out there. 

Plus the bike rides like a killer! :thumbsup:


----------



## Drummond (Sep 4, 2007)

Mine is going in the post this weekend back to Look, hopefully they decide the same, at least it's not the middle of the racing season.


----------



## Drummond (Sep 4, 2007)

just a quick update to say that Look and my bike shop have been great and have got me a 2008 pro team model back in just under 2 weeks from sending it off. And this time the seatpost is straight, apparently it was the whole back end that was squint, so if you haven't seen to this yet you really should.
Well I'm off to build my new bike, got some colour differences to consider


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Mine too. I sent a PM to "THE MAN" Chas.


----------

